# SIC - Notícias - Agora mesmo



## Minho (19 Set 2006 às 22:24)

SIC - Notícias - Agora mesmo


----------



## Minho (19 Set 2006 às 22:30)

Grande Antímio de Azevedo


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 22:36)

Minho disse:


> Grande Antímio de Azevedo



   

Falou bem...como sempre...


----------



## Iceberg (19 Set 2006 às 22:50)

Ei, contem lá, o que disse Anthimio de Azevedo?
Alguém faz o favor de resumir para o forum? Please ...


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 23:18)

iceberg disse:


> Ei, contem lá, o que disse Anthimio de Azevedo?
> Alguém faz o favor de resumir para o forum? Please ...



Também gostaria de ouvir! vá lá uma alma caridosa que se apiade da gente!


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 23:21)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Também gostaria de ouvir! vá lá uma alma caridosa que se apiade da gente!



Resumindo o Sr disse que a mudança de Salinidade e o futuro encaminhamento para Sul do A dos Açores irá acabar com isto          , eu não diria melhor


----------



## Iceberg (19 Set 2006 às 23:23)

LUPER disse:


> Resumindo o Sr disse que a mudança de Salinidade e o futuro encaminhamento para Sul do A dos Açores irá acabar com isto          , eu não diria melhor



Desculpa, LUPER, mas irá acabar com isto o quê ?


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 23:31)

iceberg disse:


> Desculpa, LUPER, mas irá acabar com isto o quê ?



Os furacões, isto é a epoca transitória.

Prevejo que daqui a 4 ou 5 anos eles já não no toquem. Eles tão a acompanhar a mudança da corrente, por isso não vão pro Canada nem Terranova. Digamos que isto é uma sintuação intermédia, depois virá então aquilo que todos sabem


----------



## Minho (19 Set 2006 às 23:45)

LUPER disse:


> Os furacões, isto é a epoca transitória.
> 
> Prevejo que daqui a 4 ou 5 anos eles já não no toquem. Eles tão a acompanhar a mudança da corrente, por isso não vão pro Canada nem Terranova. Digamos que isto é uma sintuação intermédia, depois virá então aquilo que todos sabem



Exacto, que o Anticiclone funcionará como tampão não permitindo deslocações para NO dos furacões, encaminhando-os directamente para o Golfo do México....
o Antímio sabe-a toda


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 23:48)

Minho disse:


> Exacto, que o Anticiclone funcionará como tampão não permitindo deslocações para NO dos furacões, encaminhando-os directamente para o Golfo do México....
> o Antímio sabe-a toda




Pois sabe, ele e nós. Amigos a glaciação já começou.....         Viva ao aquecimento global


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 23:50)

LUPER disse:


> Pois sabe, ele e nós. Amigos a glaciação já começou.....         Viva ao aquecimento global



Aquecimento global?? que é isso...??? ahahhaah


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 23:51)

dj_alex disse:


> Aquecimento global?? que é isso...??? ahahhaah



O homem tem uma grande bagagem e acima de tudo abertura de espirito a coisas diferentes   


Isto tá na cara, só não vê quem não quer.


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 23:52)

LUPER disse:


> O homem tem uma grande bagagem e acima de tudo abertura de espirito a coisas diferentes
> 
> 
> Isto tá na cara, só não vê quem não quer.



Muito fixe ele a falar


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 23:54)

dj_alex disse:


> Muito fixe ele a falar



Parecia que o discurso tinha sido escrito aqui no forum. Sintonia total com as nossas ideias


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Set 2006 às 23:35)

LUPER disse:


> Parecia que o discurso tinha sido escrito aqui no forum. Sintonia total com as nossas ideias



Vá alguém que se acuse, qual de vós é o Sr. Antímiode Azevedo? Não seja tímido! Serás tu LUPER????


----------



## LUPER (27 Set 2006 às 23:38)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Vá alguém que se acuse, qual de vós é o Sr. Antímiode Azevedo? Não seja tímido! Serás tu LUPER????



Nem  , vcs acham que eu sou o Sr Dr Antimio de Azevedo? Pelos vistos partilhamos de alguns pontos de vista, no que diz respeito ao período frio que ai vem  . Mas pq dizes isso Kim?


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Set 2006 às 23:54)

LUPER disse:


> Nem  , vcs acham que eu sou o Sr Dr Antimio de Azevedo? Pelos vistos partilhamos de alguns pontos de vista, no que diz respeito ao período frio que ai vem  . Mas pq dizes isso Kim?



Hehehe Como partilham alguns pontos de vista... e ele vive ai para as tuas bandas.. poderia ser


----------



## LUPER (28 Set 2006 às 00:01)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Hehehe Como partilham alguns pontos de vista... e ele vive ai para as tuas bandas.. poderia ser



Nem sei onde o Sr vive, onde é?


----------



## duncan (28 Set 2006 às 00:38)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Vá alguém que se acuse, qual de vós é o Sr. Antímiode Azevedo? Não seja tímido! Serás tu LUPER????



desculpem eu estou aqui à poucos dias mas essa do sr.Antímio azevedo é a brincar,ou ele efectivamente tambem participa no fórum?


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (28 Set 2006 às 05:18)

Arquivo SIC



   Mau tempo no litoral Norte e Centro 



Previsão de "instabilidade meteorológica" até domingo 








O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) informou esta quarta-feira que são previstas até domingo, para as regiões Norte e Centro do país, condições de "instabilidade meteorológica", provocadas pela passagem de várias superfícies frontais sobre o território nacional. 









Segundo o IM, durante os próximos dias são esperados ventos fortes, na ordem dos 60 a 80 quilómetros por hora, com rajadas nas terras altas do Litoral Norte e Centro do país. 

Poderá registar-se também a ocorrência de precipitação, "que poderá ser pontualmente forte", e que se entenderá a todo o território. 

Segundo a informação disponibilizada pelo IM, "haverá condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas e ainda descida de temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões do interior do país". 

O Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil de Aveiro alerta os munícipes para a tomada de medidas de precaução, como a desobstrução das redes de águas pluviais, a limpeza de pátios e jardins, a desobstrução das caleiras e a calafetagem de portas e janelas. 

No que diz respeito ao tráfego, a Protecção Civil de Aveiro aconselha "cuidados redobrados" aos condutores, devido à possibilidade de formação de lençóis de água e à fraca visibilidade. 

Com Lusa


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (28 Set 2006 às 06:08)

Fenómeno El Niño está em formação 
 2006-09-17 09:46:03 
Desde 1998 que não ouvíamos falar do fenómeno El Niño. Mas o último boletim da NOOA reaviva a memória, anunciando que poderão ocorrer novos períodos extremos de seca e chuvas intensas, devido ao aumento drástico da temperatura verificado nas duas últimas semanas no oceano Pacífico. Os sinais estão aí para prová-lo, dizem os peritos. 
O último boletim divulgado pela Agência Oceânica e Atmosférica dos Estados Unidos (NOOA) alerta para a formação, no oceano Pacífico, de condições favoráveis à ocorrência de um novo fenómeno climático, conhecido como El Niño.
O boletim oficial, denominado "O El Niño regressa", alerta para o facto de os fenómenos estarem actualmente em formação, resultantes do aumento da temperatura dos oceanos. Os peritos dizem já serem visíveis variações ao nível dos padrões de precipitação tropical, em países como as Filipinas, Indonésia e Malásia.
O reaparecimento do El Niño poderá também explicar por que razão, este ano, a temporada de furacões no oceano Atlântico tem sido menos activa. Os peritos do NOOA lembram que o El Niño tem uma relação directa com estas grandes tempestades, já que o aumento da temperatura do mar no Pacífico sul tende a inibir a actividade dos furacões.
Apesar de o El Niño ainda estar em formação, esperam-nos previsões meteorológicas pouco favoráveis. Devido à variação das temperaturas nos oceanos estão reunidas condições para a ocorrência de novos fenómenos climáticos extremos, como secas e chuvas intensas.
Pelas previsões da NOOA, longos períodos de «seca deverão continuar até ao fim de 2006 e início de 2007» .

Em 1998, o El Niño foi responsável pelos graves períodos de seca na Ásia e Austrália e pelas chuvas diluvianas que se abateram em inúmeras regiões da América Latina.

Foto: NOOA


----------

